# Router Lathe



## GEP (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello to all
I just signed up on your forum and thank you for accepting me.
I would like to build a router lathe at least 6 feet long. If any one has some plans i would wellcomme it it. 
Thanks 
GEP


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Router Forums. the friendliest, most open woodworking community on the internet.

Several months ago another member posted this link to a design for a router lathe I find intriguing. While as shown it is not as long as you asked, I do not know why the design could not be modified to be as long as you want.

ShopNotes Magazine - Router Milling Machine Video - Video Online Extra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GEP

You can also get one of the Craftsman Router Lathe cheap and just make two parts to get the 6ft long part you want to have, it will just take a dowel end on one of the parts and a hole for the only part, a simple slide in joint to get the 6ft. item..

You can find the router lathe on eBay all the time for about 50.oo to 80.oo and just use your router for the job.
Here's just a manual but we have a copy it for free on the forum.

Sears Craftsman Router Crafter Owners Manual 720.25251 | eBay

OR this type,the sherwood is the better of two setup


=====


----------



## GEP (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys
Thank you for posting the info on the router lathes. I am waiting for a frend to get me a copy of the wood workers journal from Dec. 2001 it is to have a article on how to build a lathe. He donated all his journals to the public libarary in his home town. He promissed me to get a copy. Maby i will have to drive there. If i can get this info i will post it.
Or maby some member on this forum has a copy of that journal.
Thanks 
GEP


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

If you can get hold of Bill Hylton's book "Router Magic" (ISBN 1-86108-127-8) there is a design for a router lathe which will take work up to about 36in on pages 269 to 296, however, the design should be extendable to the 6 feet you require.

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

This may give you a rough idea.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## GEP (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Peter
GEP


----------



## GEP (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Phil


----------



## Andrew Cape Town (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Gep
I also am looking for the same plan type. On youtube under the title "floating router lathe" there is an amazing video of a chap who has built such a device. I have tried replicating it but my rig always pulls violently to the right (the direction the router turns). If you are successful, I would appreciate it if you could share the information with me, and I will do the same.
Regards, Andrew


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I would think that it would be next to impossible to to spin a piece at 20,000 RPM unless it is perfectly balanced.

Here is a vid from a guy who made a very simple milling machine. While it doesn't spin the piece with the router, it might give you an idea ot 2.

How to Turn a Cylinder with a Router - YouTube

I am definately going to make one at some point.


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, I see this thread has been around a while, but I have a suggestion. 

I use a router lathe. To make a long piece I make short pieces and join them together. 

Turn a plug on the end, like a round tennon. This fits into a hole drilled with a forstner bit on the centre of the next piece. With the join at a transition point in the turning it is not noticable.

I would be concerned about flexing both in the work piece and the rods supporting the router over a length of 6'.

C ya.


----------

